

Swedish Pulbic Service channel shows a show called "Men that net-hate women". - Shalle
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.svt.se%2Fug%2Fsa-gjorde-vi-reportaget-3&act=url
This show is strictly an ad for the feminist party in Sweden at the same time it's used to try to push the limit of anonymity online. Aswell as they put the responsibility at companies to moderate their Facebook "forums", in this case it was Hennes &#38; Mauritz what about next time? Should the companies be responsible for cleaning up their Facebook chats/comments even to their not an IT-related company?<p>Sources: 
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&#38;tl=en&#38;js=n&#38;prev=_t&#38;hl=en&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;eotf=1&#38;u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.491137%2Fosynlighet-spar-pa-nathat&#38;act=url<p>http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&#38;to=en&#38;a=http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article16200105.ab
======
Shalle
This show is strictly an ad for the feminist party in Sweden at the same time
it's used to try to push the limit of anonymity online. Aswell as they put the
responsibility at companies to moderate their Facebook "forums", in this case
it was Hennes & Mauritz what about next time? Should the companies be
responsible for cleaning up their Facebook chats/comments even to their not an
IT-related company?

Sources:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.491137%2Fosynlighet-
spar-pa-nathat&act=url)

[http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&#...</a>

